# What is the scale of Piko rolling stock.



## slcddave (Aug 4, 2012)

Fairly new to G gauge and unlike HO, the issue is the scale. My question is, what is the scale of Piko rolling stock. I run Aristo and USA Trains and know they are 1:29 scale. I have an opportunity to purchase some Piko U.S. prototype rolling stock but the seller cannot advise the scale.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Piko's US prototype stuff is from the old MDC molds. The freight cars are 1:32 (standard gauge prototypes), while the wood caboose is 1:24 (narrow gauge prototype). Most of Piko's European stuff is right around 1:26; models of European standard gauge prototypes, "slightly" enlarged to be the same size as LGB's stuff. 

Later, 

K


----------

